# NetBeans SWING GUI Builder



## HobbyProgger (17. Jun 2010)

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen, wie man bei dem GUI Builder von NetBeans den Text/Caption/Label von diversen Komponenten ändern kann? - Mir war dies nur bei speziellen Komponenten möglich, wo es dazu einen Eintrag im Property-Paneel gab.
- Warum ist das so schwer zu finden?

Ich möchte außerem unbedingt ein Feld von Steuerelementen erstellen, wenn ich einer zweiten Komponente nun aber den gleichen Name verpasse, wie der ersten, wir mir nur gesagt, dass dies nicht möglich ist.
- Wie gehe ich also dazu vor?

Außerdem: Ist bei mir das Paletten-Paneel komplett leer - ich kann nur über das Kontextmenü neue Komponenten einfügen.
- Ist das normal?


----------



## Runtime (17. Jun 2010)

1. Rechtsklick -> Popupmenu -> Text
2. Du kannst suchen, indem du einfach Tasten drückst
3. Nein, unter dem Menü Tools kannst du es richtig einstellen


----------



## HobbyProgger (17. Jun 2010)

Runtime hat gesagt.:


> 1. Rechtsklick -> Popupmenu -> Text


Da finde ich aber nur "Edit Text" bei bestimmten Komponenten
- bei anderen, wie z. B. einem Frame (also ein JPanel mit TitledBorder), gibt es nichts dergleichen...



Runtime hat gesagt.:


> 2. Du kannst suchen, indem du einfach Tasten drückst


Kewl, ich mache es jetzt aber lieber so:

```
JTextField[] txt = new JTextField[3];

		txt[0] = jTextField1;

		txt[1] = jTextField2;

		txt[2] = jTextField3;
```
Der NetBeans GUI-Builder ist mir einfach zu kompliziert...



Runtime hat gesagt.:


> 3. Nein, unter dem Menü Tools kannst du es richtig einstellen


Meinst du Tools aus der Menüleiste? - Da gibt es reichlich Einstellungsmöglichkeiten!
Wo darf ich anfangen zu suchen?


----------



## Runtime (17. Jun 2010)

1. Bei einem Fenster ist es im PropertyDialog
2. Nach einer Stunde kann man es langsam. Nicht aufgeben 
3. Bei addToPalette... und Palette


----------



## HobbyProgger (17. Jun 2010)

Runtime hat gesagt.:


> 1. Bei einem Fenster ist es im PropertyDialog


Meinst du damit das Property-Paneel am rechten Rand?
- Das habe ich gefühlte 100x durchgeforstet! 

Im Quelltext steht da übrigens folgendes:

```
jButton1.setLabel("PSE");

        jButton1.setName("PSE"); // NOI18N
```
dabei ist .setLabel() als deprecated ausgewiesen.

Kann es sein, dass es Probleme mit meinen Dateien gibt?
Diese wurden mit dem Editor der NetBeans 5.5-Version erstellt...



Runtime hat gesagt.:


> 2. Nach einer Stunde kann man es langsam. Nicht aufgeben


Ja, aber die Caption-Eigenschaft macht mir immer noch Kopfzerbrechen...



Runtime hat gesagt.:


> 3. Bei addToPalette... und Palette


Da erhalte ich immer folgenden Fehler:
"No JavaBeans component found under selected nodes."
Aber solange ich die Komponenten über Rechtsklick hinzufügen kann, ist das auch ok. 


PS: wie gibt man einer Swing-Komponente überhaupt den Fokus?


----------



## Runtime (17. Jun 2010)

1. Nein dort sind die Komonenten, die du reinzehen kannst. Ich meine rechtsklick -> Properties

2. Ich weiss nicht einmal was Caption ist 

3. component.setFocus(true);


----------



## HobbyProgger (17. Jun 2010)

Runtime hat gesagt.:


> 1. Nein dort sind die Komonenten, die du reinzehen kannst. Ich meine rechtsklick -> Properties


Ja, dass liefert mir doch das Fenster, von welchem ich sprach.
(bei mir ist es eben als Paneel auf der rechten Seite angedockt - unter dem für die Steuerelemente)

Allerdings finde ich in diesem nichts dergleichen... kein Text, kein Label, kein Caption...
Es gibt nur  die Eigenschaft "Accessible Name", wo die Überschrift eingetragen ist.
Ändere ich aber diesen Wert, so wird er nicht in die Oberfläche übernommen.





Runtime hat gesagt.:


> 2. Ich weiss nicht einmal was Caption ist


Caption bedeutet Überschrift und wird in anderen Sprachen für die Text- bzw. Label-Eigenschaft verwendet.

Nach was muss ich denn nun überhaupt Ausschau halten?
Label scheint ja veraltet zu sein. Caption gibt es bei Java wohl gar nicht, wenn du es nicht kennst... bleibt nur Text oder?



Runtime hat gesagt.:


> 3. component.setFocus(true);


IntelliSense zeigt mir allerdings nur ".setFocusable();" an - und das ist nicht das, was ich suche.
Bist du dir ganz sicher?


----------



## HobbyProgger (17. Jun 2010)

Ok, ich habe es gefunden! Den Fokus setzt man wie folgt:

```
button.requestFocusInWindow();
```

Bleibt jetzt nur noch die Sache mit der Text-/Label-/Caption-Eigenschaft....


----------



## HobbyProgger (18. Jun 2010)

Ich habe das Property-Fenster bereits gefühlte 100x durchgeforstet! 
Leider finde ich da nichts dergleichen, um für verschiedene Steuerelemente (z. B. TitledBorder auf JPanel) die Überschrift (Text-Eigenschaft) zu ändern...

Hat noch jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Gast2 (18. Jun 2010)

Bei ner TitleBorder findest du den Titel unter:
Border -> TitledBorder -> Titel

EDIT:
Du findest natürlich auch nicht bei jeder Komponente nen Titel, die meisten haben nunmal keinen


----------

